
The Cringely Boys Kickstart Mineserver, a $99 Minecraft Server - andrewstuart
http://www.cringely.com/2015/09/29/the-cringely-boys-kickstart-mineserver-a-99-minecraft-server/
======
Vendan
From the video, at least one model looks disturbingly similar to the
ODroid-U3:
[http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code...](http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G138745696275)

They say it has gigabit ethernet though, and the specs don't quite match up.
Another big sticking point is the server software itself. They make a big fuss
about it supporting "multiple cores", but no real explanation of how they do
that. It's not like that's something that you turn on in a config option, so
either they are using some already done server replacement, or they wrote
their own, which I highly doubt, and would be skeptical about using/relying
on.

~~~
mjcarroll
The model in the video does look like the Odroid-U3, but I don't believe that
those are in production any more.

It may be that they will be going with the replacement/upgraded model, this
ODroid-XU4:
[http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code...](http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G143452239825)
which includes Gigabit ethernet.

~~~
robgibbons
My thoughts as well. It very much resembles an XU4, which would also match
their declared "Pro" specs at 8 cores, 2GB RAM. Personally I think the XU4 is
the best price/performance package you can get right now in this form factor.
Glad to see they seem to agree! Of course, if it's something else, I'd love to
know.

~~~
Vendan
It in no way resembles an XU4, and if that is the "pro", I'll be disgusted, as
that's not a solid 8 core. 4 of the cores are vastly underpowered compared to
the other 4(All other things being equal, a cortex-A15 is about 2~3 times more
powerful then a cortex-A7) And just look at the usb layout, there is no
matching pattern to the video, and the video shows mini-hdmi, not standard.

------
late2part
Signed up. Spent hours automation for droplets on DO and keep debugging corner
cases. I love it - tell your kids thanks for doing this! I'm counting on
receiving this before Christmas :-)

